# Tractor Supply coupon



## Joey (May 15, 2014)

Hello all, It's time for a new splitter, my old little 8 ton finally is done.  I'm going to buy the Huskee 22 ton at Tractor Supply.  They used to give 10 percent off coupons but I haven't seen one in quite some time.  If anyone knows where I can find a coupon, please let me know.  Thanks in advance...


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 15, 2014)

I got mine for 1079 out the door.... Well worth it, I tried for less and I couldn't achieve it here in nj.....get the free log catcher, you will need it.....


----------



## D8Chumley (May 16, 2014)

When I was buying my Troy Bilt at Lowes I asked the guy if they might go on sale any time soon. He laughed and told me they never go on sale as they sell so many of them they don't need to


----------



## Bad Wolf (May 21, 2014)

I seem to remember geting a mailforwarding/address change kit from the post office that had a Lowes 10% off coupon in it.  Might be worth a look.


----------



## AroostookDave (May 21, 2014)

Todays paper here in northern Maine has a Tractor Supply flyer in it with the Huskee 22 ton splitter on special for 950.  Check your local store and see if they will match it. Most stores in Maine should have this price for them to see.


----------



## rkshed (May 21, 2014)

Military discount at Lowe's and Home Depot. 10%


----------



## velvetfoot (May 21, 2014)

A friend bought an Ariens 22 tonner from HD, and it looks pretty good to me.  $1200 at my store.  Good reviews.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ariens-174-cc-22-Ton-Gas-Log-Splitter-917011/204248703


----------



## brant2000 (May 22, 2014)

Looking on the web, it seems they usually send those coupons out in March and sometimes also towards the end of June.


----------



## Joey (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply's.  I went ahead and purchased the Huskee 22 ton from Tractor Supply for $999.  A quick unbiased review.  I called the store and they told me that that had a few in stock but none assembled.  They told me they would have one addembled tomorrow for me.  I asked if they could do it the same day for me and they said no problem.  Went to the store and picked up the machine, they loaded it in my pickup for me with their forklift.  Went home, unloaded and started splitting some very big red and white Oak rounds.  I was absolutely blown away at the performance of the machine, it cut knots, crotches and everything I could throw at her.  I ran the machine for about 4 hours, changed the engine break in oil that was included with the machine and spend the entire following day splitting again.  The quality of the machine is outstanding, the cylinder is very large and the weld's on the hydraulic tank were all done very nicely.  Could not be happier.  Thanks to all on this site who have given their input on the Huskee 22 ton.  I couldn't imagine needing the 28 ton unless I was splitting wood professionally.  The 22 ton is a beast, period.  The people at Tractor Supply always go out of their way to help you, that goes a long way with customers.  Hydraulic oil was also free with the splitter.  The splitter is now resting in my garage waiting for my next load of wood to be delivered.


----------



## freeburn (Jul 2, 2014)

Joey said:


> Thanks for the reply's.  I went ahead and purchased the Huskee 22 ton from Tractor Supply for $999.  A quick unbiased review.  I called the store and they told me that that had a few in stock but none assembled.  They told me they would have one addembled tomorrow for me.  I asked if they could do it the same day for me and they said no problem.  Went to the store and picked up the machine, they loaded it in my pickup for me with their forklift.  Went home, unloaded and started splitting some very big red and white Oak rounds.  I was absolutely blown away at the performance of the machine, it cut knots, crotches and everything I could throw at her.  I ran the machine for about 4 hours, changed the engine break in oil that was included with the machine and spend the entire following day splitting again.  The quality of the machine is outstanding, the cylinder is very large and the weld's on the hydraulic tank were all done very nicely.  Could not be happier.  Thanks to all on this site who have given their input on the Huskee 22 ton.  I couldn't imagine needing the 28 ton unless I was splitting wood professionally.  The 22 ton is a beast, period.  The people at Tractor Supply always go out of their way to help you, that goes a long way with customers.  Hydraulic oil was also free with the splitter.  The splitter is now resting in my garage waiting for my next load of wood to be delivered.


I'm I'm the same boat. I'm debating between the DHT 22 ton for $1199 w/o hydraulic oil but with log catcher and upgraded components or the Huskee 22 ton w/ hydraulic fluid no catcher. Any opinions??


----------



## Joey (Jul 2, 2014)

I would look hard at the Huskee 22 ton.  Look close at how the machine is put together. It should last a long time if you take care of it.  Good luck.


----------



## freeburn (Jul 2, 2014)

Joey said:


> I would look hard at the Huskee 22 ton.  Look close at how the machine is put together. It should last a long time if you take care of it.  Good luck.


 I think my decision was made easier since I now have a 10% coupon to use toward the machine. What motor do you have on yours? I know they switched to the Kohler motor. The guy at TSC also mentioned that the Huskee name is being phased out and the TSC name for their log splitters and others is being phased in as County Line. He said that they were still going to be made by Speeco and that the only change has already been made (Kohler motor). Aside from the Yellow paint and name, it will be the same machine as before.


----------



## Joey (Jul 3, 2014)

I have the Kohler motor, no complaints.  I changed my oil after the first few hours and only use premium fuel treated with Stabil.  Run's like a top!!  Good luck with your new machine


----------



## Huntindog1 (Jul 3, 2014)

I have the huskee 22 it's a really nice splitter have found anything it won't split


----------



## freeburn (Jul 3, 2014)

Well it's on order. Waiting for it to come in on Mon and building up a pretty decent pile to split. The excitement is growing! Did you get a log catcher? I'm going to fabricate my own and make it oversized to cover the motor as well. I will leave the "standing/loading" side open though. I suspect I'll be using it in vertical mode more often though. Time will tell.

One more question... TSC didn't have a splitter to look at, but where does the filter sit? Is it out in the open so a falling log would hit it? or is it kind of tucked under the middle beam?


----------



## JayD (Jul 4, 2014)

When you have some beer time and looking her over, Double check and make sure all the bolts and stuff are tight! My buddy picked one up 2 years ago, And half the bolts were not properly tight, most of the time the young kids put them together,  Always a good thing to do.  Jay


----------

